# vr6 turbo and stock fuel pump?



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey all, Im wrapping up my build on my 1990 corrado g60 auto that i swapped a 5spd into and a vrt. Im running 10-15lbs max on 42lbs injectors, 8:5:1 compression, united tune, and 4 inch maf. What are the limits on the stock fuel pump?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

grab a wideband AFR gauge and see for yourself! you really should have one anyway if you're turbo.

or, monitor live trims in VAG-COM.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Based on other people's experience with setups similar to yours, you're probably in the ballpark of the stock fuel pump's limits at 15 psi, depends on how efficient your setup is, and how tired your stock pump is... as mentioned, you really should find a way to monitor AFR before you find out you're running lean the hard way. :beer:


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

The stock pump is rated around 300hp crank, so 7-8 psi would be the(a safe) max.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I made 330 whp and 300 torque on a stock fuel pump with a 4 bar regulator


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

I wouldn't recommend relying on the stock in tank pump in your setup. At a minimum, I'd run a higher output pump inline.


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

Have friends running 12psi on a stock pump, but right over 300 is the limit I've always heard also. I wouldn't push 12 psi/320hp unless your monitoring it.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Psi means nothing in hp terms. There's too many factors to say that a certain psi will net you this...

I would skip the inline pump and go with a surge tank. The rule of horsepower is you always want more. And a surge tank with a 044 will get you what you want


----------

